# TEKIN is BAAACK!!!



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hello everyone:just wanted to talk about tekin electronics.i'm very glad to see them back,they were one of the big electronics companies back in the 1980's and early 90's.looks like the new owners plan big things for them.just woundering a few things?first their g10+ is a nice speed controller but seems rather big with all the downsizing of racing speed controllers?finally tekin rereleased their 112 charger series,how well does it do on the new 3300,3600 and 3800?thanks for the help.


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

dude every one knows they are making a come back.and so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i never liked them


----------



## TnOvalRacer (Apr 17, 2005)

Hankster/Hobbyshopper sells TEKIN on this website. Ask Hank....he'll tell you what you need to know about Tekin....I used to have Tekin. As far as I know they are very good products.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There is a reason for the larger size of the G-10 case. All of the smaller ESCs have 6 or 7 FETs in them. The FETs are what do the controlling of the juice to the motor. The G-10pro + has 20 FETs in it. More FETs means cooler running and better effecency. If you would like to compare the size of the G-10 to the GTX you will find the G-10 is almost the same size as the GTX with the included huge cap.

The bc112 series of chargers work fine with all of the available NiMh packs on the market.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

The Tekin series of chargers work great on everything from single cells right on up to 12 cell packs and from 1100 2/3 As to the sub C cells. The best thing is they can be had CHEAP right now on ebay. This is bad for dealers that are trying to sell new ones but great for those looking for a good charger. Find a DIS350 discharger (getting hard to come by) to add onto a 112C and you have an all in one unit to charge and discharge. I now have 2 of these outfits. If they could just fit the combination into a little smaller package it would be perfect! Their repair center has been superb also. I've had 2 chargers upgraded and one fixed and the work is always done in 2 weeks or less (total shipping to, from, and repair upgrade work). I give them HI marks.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

I just sent a G-10 Pro to tekin for repairs.It was my fault I hooked something up backwards.The service was great.The G-10 is as good if not better than any speedo ever manufactured by any body.I have owned: Novak Cyclone,Novak Atom,LRP Quantum 1 and 2,and 2 of the top of the line GM speedo's.If I had to pick just one out of all of these it would be a toss up between the old cyclone and the G-10 pro.Im just a weekend racer.For me the G-10 and the cyclone were the toughest most reliable speedo,s I have ever owned.You can buy what the pro's use its mostly all hype and glitter.oops! some of the pro's do use the G-10,,lol...Its stilll just a hobby use what makes ur hobby fun...
jimmy


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Which Tekins are good?*

Which Tekin ESC's are considered to be the equal of the Quantums and GFX's? Only the G10, or are other Tekins of equal quality and capacity? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Right now they only have the Rebel & G10 ESCs out and the 112 series chargers. The G10 esc is their top of the line and would be the equal to the Quantum (opinions may differ), and the 112A & C are real good chargers, but don't have the features of the GFX. If I had a motor run feature on my 112C's I'd be extatic!


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Which Tekins are good?*

The reason for my previous question is there are a lot of used Tekin speed controls out there. I'd like to know which of them could be considered the (rough) equivalent of the Quantums and the GTX's in terms of ability to handle mod motors, and in terms of internal resistance.

So, which are the *good* Tekins? Which one's would YOU be willing to install on a first rate car, for Stock, 19-Turn and Mod motors? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

G-10 Pro + or G-9 are probably the highest end of the Tekin ESCs.


----------



## kyoshojoe (Oct 14, 2004)

I live and race in Idaho. The new Tekin Offices are located a couple of hours away in McCall Idaho. Jim (Campbell?) is the new owner (he also races), he brought down a bunch of prototype ESC's for the racers to test and give feedback on. He also brought down a few of his engineers for observation and testing (the ESC's not the engineers 

I tried out a G-11 prototype ESC, looks about the same as the G-10pro. Boy, talk about SMOOOTH acceleration! Unfortunately, I wasn't able to play around with all the programming options. Some others tried out a G-0 (or at least that's what I remember the label being), feedback was all good.

I used to run G-9's and 411-G2's (still have one in fact). They are pretty much bullet proof, I've never had a high end Tekin ESC go bad on me yet. I've burned out plenty of novaks, I've even had an LRP quantum light up on me 

I hope Tekin sticks around for a loooong time, especially since they are (almost) local for me.


----------



## 1M (Sep 25, 2001)

2 years ago I was running a G10 worked GREAT! The Quantum 2 came out, I bought 1 ran it a while and decided to get another. last year I put the G10 in my car because I was running Modified and couldn't get the motor to break in to the corner. I put my G10 back in and WOW what a difference.I bought a G10 pro + and Loved it so much I bought another 1. Now I have 2 Quantum 2s I will be selling and buying another G10 pro +.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

kyoshojoe said:


> I tried out a G-11 prototype ESC, looks about the same as the G-10pro. Boy, talk about SMOOOTH acceleration! Unfortunately, I wasn't able to play around with all the programming options. Some others tried out a G-0 (or at least that's what I remember the label being), feedback was all good.


 G-11 you say.... they happen to give you an estimate on its release date?


----------



## michal101 (Sep 25, 2001)

B-man777 said:


> hello everyone:just wanted to talk about tekin electronics.i'm very glad to see them back,they were one of the big electronics companies back in the 1980's and early 90's.looks like the new owners plan big things for them.just woundering a few things?first their g10+ is a nice speed controller but seems rather big with all the downsizing of racing speed controllers?finally tekin rereleased their 112 charger series,how well does it do on the new 3300,3600 and 3800?thanks for the help.


 B-man777,

A picture is worth 1,000 words!


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

i currently run one in stock class... i had been using KO vfs-200 speedos... personally ifell the tekin is smother, and i thinks is feels more punchy...

i also love the way the wiring is laid out...everything fits so nice.. dont have 3 wires all bunched up on one side...


----------



## MadScientist (Apr 24, 2005)

Tekin is back, I recently had some difficulties with several speed controls from different manufactures including my G9's. All were used in my testing and experimentation but within spec limits of said speed controls. The LRP speed control had a total melt down and was not covered, one Tekin G9 control developed BEC voltage control problems and another "smoked". Both were sent via RA #'s to Tekin for repair/service. Service turn around time was less than one week including shipping and the cost for non-warrantee work was very reasonable. I am impressed with the new owners interest, response, and vision as well as the excellent performance from their products. I currently own/use 3 ESC's, 4 Chargers, 3 receivers, and Dyno from Tekin and have other high quality products from many manufactures, so I have a broad spectrum of their products and their quality. WELL DONE TEKIN.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I just had my trusty old BC112C circa 1997 upgraded to charge Nickle Metals and the turn around time was great as was the result. You can't find a better AC/DC charger after all of these years.


----------

